# snow plow for zero turn mower



## maple city lawn care (Jul 15, 2003)

Hey Everyone I would just like to say i have been checkin this site out for awhile but never really put any ?'s up. However i have received a flyer for a plow for my zero turn mower made by Accesible Systems. They offer a neat little plow that attaches to my mower and also offer a bucket that goes on the hardware as well. What I am curious is if any of you guys have used this piece of equipment and how well is it made and works. I would like to use it on some sidewalk accounts I have but not sure if my mower will have a hard time pushing the snow. I have a 19 h/p kaw on a 48" scag. Any comments or feedback would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks again 
George Humphrey
Maple City Lawn Care


----------



## Highpoint (Oct 19, 2000)

I got the same flyer and I checked them out at the Louiville Expo. Looks like they are made well and I'd personally try one if I was in need. Price seems fair. Good Luck


----------



## Craftybigdog (Jul 24, 2002)

Yeah Ive seen several zero turns with plows on them especially the woods mowers!


----------



## POWERBAND (Jan 18, 2001)

*ZTR Plow*

I have a Grasshopper ZTR and there is a power Snow Blower, Snow Broom (rotary sweeper), dozer blade, _V - PLOW_ ! and heated cab available for it. The machine is a monster mower with over 5' deck and Kubota 21 HP engine but many of the features that make it good on turf might not be good on snow - like very little ground clearance.
The literature shows it used for sidewalks and parking pads.
















After many years using Ag tractors I'm stickin to staying in the _truck's heated cab._


----------



## jlm5019 (Jan 26, 2004)

its a great way to go if you got a lot of driveways to clean. I have a 48" Encore w/19hp kaw. put a 60" dixie chopper blade on it. no mods to the mower except tire chains, and some weight on the back, just minor mods to the blade. I plow an addition of 20 houses, and use the zero turn on all the drives. this set-up has made me a ton of money this year. just wish I'd of known about it last year.


----------



## quincy33 (Jan 2, 2004)

A company called JRCO pronounced Jerco has plows for zero-turn Exmarks. Need to put chain on tires to push sidewalks.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Be careful if you do get plows for your 0 turn mowers. A guy I worked for did the same thing. The big problem is that the cutting edge wore out quick. They ended up buying 6 inch strips of steel and making their own cuttings edges. After a while they used old worn out plow cuttings edges to make them. They do 3 big hospital's so they get a lot of use of of the plows.


----------



## CHINOOK SNOWMAN (Nov 23, 2003)

We bought a dozer blade for our Walker ZTR lawnmower three seasons ago. We hoped it would help with driveways in our condo. complexes. It works alright but we find ourselves driving in circles because it is faster and easier than reverseing. The thing we didn't think of was useing it on staight sidewalks, since we had a walk-behind sweeper, but it works great. It leaves a little more snow than the sweeper under some conditions, but it is ten times faster for long public sidewalks. It goes through cutting edges pretty quick but we just bought some 1/4 x 3 inch steel and cut it up. It is colder than hell when it is windy and really cold but it is sitll worth it. The blade on ours bent back at the edges, but we descovered it is not that big a problem. We load ours into the back of a Chev 1500. The other thing to watch out for is you will probably need a heated shop to let it thaw in after a shift becuse these lawnmowers were never really designed for winter work. We have all terrain tires on ours and it still has problems in heavy snow, because as with skid steer loaders only one side is pushing hard while the other is slower to steer. All this said ours goes out every time it snows because it is so good in tight areas and on long sidewalks.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

id rather have and old 8spd wheel horse with a 12 or 14 hp thats a sidewalk machine


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

I contacted JRCO to see if they had a plow made for Exmark ztrs as I too am looking to possibly purchase a plow for mine. They told me they have one on the drawing board but nothing for sale. They do sell a v-broom which they say can be used as a plow in light snow.


----------



## maintenanceman (Jan 18, 2003)

I used a grasshopper one winter with the rotary broom attatchment, like the one above. It drove us crazy all winter as the machine didn't have enough traction to keep moving. It tended to go sideways or backwards on the ice or snow. We went back to using john deere tractors as they had better traction and were safer. If you do use a similar model , definetly get tire chains and wheel weights, especially if your machine is light. This year we are using a snapper with the rear engine and 30 " blade. It's been one of the best tractors for sidewalks I've every used.


----------



## Toby (Aug 29, 2003)

Rad has blowers & blades for eXmark Walks & Riders.


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

Is there a web side for rad?


----------



## Toby (Aug 29, 2003)

http://www.agro-tec.com/


----------

